# So i go on tour tomorrow..(UK people)



## John_Strychnine (Nov 19, 2006)

Anyone near a show wants to come check out a dual Engl, dual 7 string assault, please pop down to a show 
We are Fell silent







Cheers


----------



## DelfinoPie (Nov 19, 2006)

Oooo Stoke, thats like 30 mins from me.


----------



## skinhead (Nov 19, 2006)

Hey man Good luck!

ENGL+7 String= Blow your arse!


----------



## DSS3 (Nov 19, 2006)

Dude! Good to see you on the board!

How's the album comming along?

You need to get Acs on this board... him and Bulb in the recording section = dear god.


----------



## distressed_romeo (Nov 20, 2006)

I may come see you when you come to Reading... Good luck!


----------



## Ancestor (Nov 20, 2006)

Right on, dude. Knock em dead.


----------



## John_Strychnine (Nov 20, 2006)

DSS3 said:


> Dude! Good to see you on the board!
> 
> How's the album comming along?
> 
> You need to get Acs on this board... him and Bulb in the recording section = dear god.




hey man thanks, yeh been part of this baord for ages just forgot i was part of it. haha too many damn forums. 

Ill def get acs to sign up one time yeh, hes probably a lurker. 

How sure how the album is going in temrs of fs, i know that acle has made alot of progress on tess though  

and yeh man, hopefully see you at reading!


----------



## maliciousteve (Nov 20, 2006)

I really wish i could of played with you guys at that Luton show a few months back before i left Malicious. I've never been able to see you guys play live because i've always had to leave just before you came on, it sucked!

I'm going to try and come along to the December 20th show as i'll be off work then, i'll get to hear those ENGL's live


----------



## Shorty (Nov 20, 2006)

No Manchester shows 

I will try and make Brum or Stoke but time is tight as hell!

Good luck with the tour


----------



## noodles (Nov 20, 2006)

Have a blast.


----------



## John_Strychnine (Nov 21, 2006)

maliciousteve said:


> I really wish i could of played with you guys at that Luton show a few months back before i left Malicious. I've never been able to see you guys play live because i've always had to leave just before you came on, it sucked!
> 
> I'm going to try and come along to the December 20th show as i'll be off work then, i'll get to hear those ENGL's live



Ah man, do come would be good to meet u finally, met one of you at the st albans pioneer a while back. Not sure if it was you. But do come, we've actually got 3 guitars and 2 vocals now aswell.


----------



## maliciousteve (Nov 21, 2006)

Yes mate that would of been me, i borrowed one of your ENGL cabs and put my JCM900 through it.

3 guitars and 2 vocals? that sounds crazy


----------



## Roundhouse_Kick (Nov 22, 2006)

Ah dude if you were playing manchester or preston I'd be there! Oh well hope it goes well


----------



## Mr. S (Nov 22, 2006)

no one ever plays cambridge  

.....

good luck with the tour man


----------



## Jason (Nov 22, 2006)

John_Strychnine said:


> hey man thanks, yeh been part of this baord for ages just forgot i was part of it. haha too many damn forums.



 you mean there are _other_ forums?


----------



## Shikaru (Nov 22, 2006)

Good luck with the tour man! 

Make the trek up here and play Glasgow and I'll come see you guys


----------



## Awakened Sleeper (Nov 22, 2006)

Another vote here for a Scotland gig. I'm at the wrong bloody end of the country for gigs


----------



## John_Strychnine (Nov 23, 2006)

Mr. S said:


> no one ever plays cambridge
> 
> .....
> 
> good luck with the tour man




We only played cambridge once, the portland arms, with enter shikari last year. Quite an....interesting venue.


----------



## John_Strychnine (Nov 28, 2006)

So far tour has gone quite well.
I guess as the third band on the toue were gettin treated like retards but eh, life i guess. 

Looks like the leeds date has been cancelled aswell, shame really, i love playing in leeds.

We're also now playing near brighton on the 8th december at Horsham Youth centre, anyone near brighton wanna come along please do!


----------

